
Facebook Scrambles to Police Content Amid Rapid Growth - nature24
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/03/technology/facebook-moderators-q1-earnings.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Ftechnology&action=click&contentCollection=technology&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
makecheck
Frankly, this is a "problem" we would be better off solving outside of
Facebook. They should not have so much power in the first place. And people
should not be living so naively as to "need" a company to "police" something
before they can trust it.

